# Heizkabel ja/nein?



## CrimsonTide (12. Nov. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Teich hat ca. 22 m³ und ca. 2m Tiefe. Im Winter versuche ich, mit Styroporplatten so gut wie möglich abzudecken (an den Randbereichen geht es eben nicht so besonders gut).

Der Filter läuft mit reduzierter Leistung mit Wasser knapp unter der Oberfläche weiter.

Nun denke ich über eine Teichheizung nach und würde eventuell zeitweise ein Heizkabel (in der tiefen Wanne (nicht in der Flachwasserzone) verlegt) in Betrieb nehmen wollen. 

Würdet ihr sagen, dass ein 300W-Heizkabel oder ein 480W-Heizkabel bei einem abgedeckten Teich in zeitweisem Betrieb sinnvoll ist? Ich möchte nicht rund um die Uhr heizen müssen, aber stundenweise.

Danke für Eure Tipps!


----------



## Nori (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Heizkabel ja/nein?*

Das bringt gar nichts, weil es schneller wieder auskühlt als dass es sich erwärmen kann - bei deinem Teichvolumen sollten die Heizleistungen im KW-Bereich sein.
Ich hab so ein 350 W Stabheizelement in einem kleinen Heizkörper - der braucht schon ne ganze Weile, bis er diese Miniwassermenge auf Temperatur bringt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## minimuelli (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Heizkabel ja/nein?*

Hallo Aaron,

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer entsprechenden Heizung. Ich tendiere zu einem Durchlauferhitzer.... z.B.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200984370034?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

wie hast Du deine Pumpe gedrosselt? Ist das eine entsprechende Pumpe oder hast Du da einen Trick?

Danke + Gruß

Lars


----------



## CrimsonTide (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Heizkabel ja/nein?*



minimuelli schrieb:


> wie hast Du deine Pumpe gedrosselt? Ist das eine entsprechende Pumpe oder hast Du da einen Trick?


Hi Lars, 
meine Pumpendrosselung erfolgt manuell. Ich nehme die Oase 15.000er außer Betrieb und ersetze sie durch eine 6.500 l Eco-Max Pumpe


----------



## minimuelli (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Heizkabel ja/nein?*

na das ist ja raffiniert

Habe leider keine andere Pumpe

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Nori (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Heizkabel ja/nein?*

Hallo Lars,
hol dir DEN - scheint robuster zu sein durch das Edelstahlgehäuse.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Edelstahl-Te...ch_Zubehör&hash=item485ca886a3#ht_1045wt_1037

...und von der gesparten Kohle kannst dir einige KW Strom kaufen ....

Falls deine Anlage nicht ständig läuft solltest du sowieso den UVC ausbauen und statt dessen den Heizer einschleifen.
UVC sind bei diesen Temperaturen absolut sinnfrei und es besteht zudem die Gefahr des Auffrierens.

Gruß Nori


----------



## minimuelli (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Heizkabel ja/nein?*

Hallo,

ich bin drauf und dran den Teich doch wieder in Betrieb zu nehmen. 
Siehe auch dazu....

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40728

Aktuelle habe ich alles Winterfest gemacht. Die UVC habe ich abgesperrt und entwässert.

Habe nur keine Ahnung ob ich mit meiner 11000 er Pumpe nicht zu flott durch die Heizung fließe? Eine andere Pumpe habe ich leider nicht


----------



## troll20 (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Heizkabel ja/nein?*

Hallo Lars,

was für eine Pumpe hast du denn?
Evtl. kann man die fürn schmalen Taler Drosseln, dazu müßte man aber den genau Typ kennen.

LG René


----------



## Patrick K (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Heizkabel ja/nein?*

Hallo  

@ Aaron , ich hab mal bei einem Teich gesehen das der Besitzer Heizkabel  mit 5cm Abstandshalter verlegt hatte und zwar nur 4 Bahnen das heizte zwar nicht den ganzen Teich ,doch die Koi legten sich im Winter quasi direkt über das Kabel,  so hatte sie es wohl schön warm


Gruss OBS


----------



## Joerg (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Heizkabel ja/nein?*

Hallo Aaron,
die 300 Watt bringen bei deinem Volumen kaum eine Änderung.

Der Vorschlag von OBS liest sich gut, wobei ich bezweifle dass dies nur ein 300 Watt Heizkabel war.

Damit die Temperatur nicht auf einen kristischen Wert sinkt, ist ein Teichheizer mit 3KW und einer vernünftigen Temperaturerfassung sicher effektiver.

Ich hatte AQ Heizstäbe in dieser Leistung schon als Eisfreihalter im Filter eingesetzt.
Das Wasser kommt dann mit über 4° aus dem Filter.


----------



## Gladius (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Heizkabel ja/nein?*

Hallo,

das treibt nur die Stromkosten in die Höhe ohne einen Effekt. Um 1m³ Wasser um 1 Grad zu erwärmen sind 1,16kWh nötig. Bei deinem Teichvolumen kannst du dir dann vorstellen, welche Leistung die Heizung haben müßte.

Grüße Gladius


----------



## Patrick K (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Heizkabel ja/nein?*

Hallo 
stimmt schon ,darum soll er ja auch rechtzeitig abdecken, dann brauch er die Temperatur nur zu halten, dann sieht das ganze anders aus 

Gruss OBS


----------



## Ulli (13. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Heizkabel ja/nein?*

Hallo zusammen,

bitte kein Heizkabel, es sein denn Ihr möchtet, daß Eure Fische im Frühjahr so aussehen wie mein kleiner Karashi 2012. Die Fische legen sich sehr lange auf das warme Kabel und gammeln von unten an. Bakterien gedeihen sehr gut um das warme Kabel und greifen dann die anfällige Unterseite der Koi an.

Außerdem ist die Leistung der Kabel für die Arbeit, sie sauber zu verlegen keine gute Sache. Sie sind auch anfällig gegen mechanische Beschädigungen. Ich würde, wenn dann nur ein Kabel in die Dachrinne legen, damit dort nix einfriert. 

Spaß beiseite, sowas gehört nicht in den Teich, wenn es sein muß dann in die Filterkammer legen!

Grüße Ulli

P.S. Dem Karashi geht es heute wieder bestens, ist mittlerweile 70 cm groß geworden.


----------



## minimuelli (13. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Heizkabel ja/nein?*

Hallo Rene (troll20)

ich habe folgende Pumpe:

SuperFish PondEco 12000....

vielleicht hast Du ja eine Idee wie ich diese drosseln kann!?

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Lars


----------



## troll20 (13. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Heizkabel ja/nein?*



minimuelli schrieb:


> Hallo Rene (troll20)
> 
> ich habe folgende Pumpe:
> 
> ...



Hallo Lars, 

na da hast du dir ja genau solch einen Stromfresser geholt der sich auf Grund des Synchronmotors nicht regeln lässt. 
Die einzigste Möglichkeit ist dann nur noch über eine Durchflußbegrenzung z.b. durch den Einbau der Heizung oder teilweises schließen eines Schiebers Was aber wieder andere Nachteile mit sich bringt, bis hin zur Zerstörung der Pumpe. Und das will ja keiner, da könnt man sich ja gleich ne schwächere holen.

LG René


----------



## minimuelli (13. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Heizkabel ja/nein?*

Hallo Rene,

was sollte ich mir statt meiner de Luxe Pumpe zulegen?
Hast Du einen Tipp für mich?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Heizkabel ja/nein?*

Hallo Aaron,
auch bei meinem kleinen Teich muss ich im Winter das Wasser umwälzen. Ich benutze dabei meinen Filter, um einen Gasaustausch zu bewirken, und wärme das Wasser im Filter auf, damit ich den Teich durch die kontinuierliche Umwälzung nicht vollends auskühle. Die verwendete 300W-Heizung hat da einen beachtlichen Effekt gezeigt. Wenn Du Deine Heizung so installierst, dass sie im Bereich einer Strömung liegt, dann solltest Du keine Probleme durch lokale "Überhitzung" haben. 300W haben für einen mit Isolierung abgedeckten Teich einen messbaren Effekt. Die reale Abschätzung ist schwierig, da ja die "Erdwärme" einen erheblichen Beitrag zur Wassertemperatur leistet. Habe ich jedoch die Heizung erst dann in Betrieb genommen, wenn ich nahe Gefrierpunkt des Wassers am Teichboden bin, dann habe ich ein Problem.
Kleine Heizungen müssen halt rechtzeitig und länger in Betrieb genommen werden. Erst bei extrem langen und kalten Frostperioden versagen kleine Heizungen. Meine Stromrechnung hat sich dank des Teiches um einiges erhöht. Bei der Heizung könnte ich mit einem Heizer mit erhöhter Leistung sparen, bräuchte aber eine Regelung (die ich aktuell nicht habe ).


----------



## Patrick K (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Heizkabel ja/nein?*

Hallo Ulli 

bei sollchen Bidern dann doch besser kein Heizkabel im Teich 


Guss OBS


----------



## Micha61 (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Heizkabel ja/nein?*



minimuelli schrieb:


> Hallo Rene,
> 
> was sollte ich mir statt meiner de Luxe Pumpe zulegen?
> Hast Du einen Tipp für mich?
> ...



Hallo Lars,

Du bräuchtest eine Pumpe mit Asyncronmotor, wie die alte Aquamaxbaureihe von Oa..
Meine 15000er regel ich, mit einem Messner DS 350 stufenlos. Verbrauch max 200 W bis 
min. 160 W. Ab und an, werden in der Bucht, geprüfte Pumpen mit Zertifikat günstig angeboten.
Viele Hersteller geben auch an, ( im Datenblatt ) ob die Pumpe regelbar/dimmbar ist.

LG
Micha


----------

